# Fanned Fret 7 build .



## pondman (Sep 29, 2013)

Another complete accident .


----------



## pondman (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 29, 2013)

How big of a fan is going on this beast?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 29, 2013)

why cant I have accidents like this?


----------



## User Name (Sep 29, 2013)

ooh lala


----------



## Jacobine (Sep 29, 2013)

Dude that would have been awesome as shit if you kept the little fish ribs in the head.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Sep 29, 2013)

Dude you have to become a luthier (Pro) because you really love to build guitars


----------



## Bodes (Sep 30, 2013)

Really liking that fretboard.

More details on specs, please.


----------



## CD1221 (Sep 30, 2013)

Prolific doesn't even come close to describing your output. Bloody hell, fella. Very impressed.


Looking like a great build.


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 30, 2013)

Jacobine said:


> Dude that would have been awesome as shit if you kept the little fish ribs in the head.



I was thinking the same thing! Regardless - great job! Always interested in your build threads.


----------



## pondman (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the comments.



BlackMastodon said:


> How big of a fan is going on this beast?


Its a 25 / 27.5.


Jacobine said:


> Dude that would have been awesome as shit if you kept the little fish ribs in the head.


They wouldn't have lasted long but I know what you mean.



Bodes said:


> Really liking that fretboard.
> 
> More details on specs, please.


The neck is 25/27.5 fan.
The fingerboard is a piece of figured cherry off a tree I cut down a few years ago.
I've put a piece of Wenge on the top of the neck blank before putting the fretboard on 
The neck is Maple,Purple Heart,Wenge center stripe and a thick Hyedua headstock plate set with the grain at an angle.


----------



## craigny (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## BmjHoff (Oct 1, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## nutsock (Oct 1, 2013)

As usual this is going to be Badass!


----------



## Youne (Oct 1, 2013)

Cool pys of wood, really love the Amaranth !!


----------



## pondman (Oct 3, 2013)

Rain today so stuck at home.



Doodled on some MDF.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Oct 3, 2013)

oops wrong thread haha


----------



## patata (Oct 4, 2013)

Ithink it needs to be a bit larger,legit shape btw.


----------



## pondman (Oct 4, 2013)

patata said:


> Ithink it needs to be a bit larger,legit shape btw.



Yeah your right ,thats what I thought last night after a beer and a ponder. It only needs a small amount of length though and obviously some finer shaping on the curves. I've got a few twists on ideas for this


----------



## schwiz (Oct 4, 2013)

I was a little skeptical on the headstock design in your earlier photos, but it really came together quite nice. Great job!


----------



## Suitable (Oct 4, 2013)

I went to the doc yesterday for a pain I have in my right index finger... Turns out its RSI... Doc asks what I do with my index finger all the time that would cause this? My reply... Clicking like on Pondmans "accident" threads all the time!  

Will this be number 100 in the house of axes?


----------



## skisgaar (Oct 5, 2013)

If this is one of your accidents with wood and metal, I really want to see what kind of scientific accident you could make (cure for cancer, limb regrowth, super powers, etc).


----------



## pondman (Oct 5, 2013)

Planed thicknessed some timber after work tonight.






Black Cabbage Bark top and Smoked tulipwood back.



I hate gluing Tulip Wood.


----------



## pondman (Oct 6, 2013)

Had a nightmare with the Tulipwood glue session but its all sorted now. I added some dowels to join the 2 halves to avoid more surprises .
I've got some weird plans for this one


----------



## pondman (Oct 6, 2013)

Really liking this Black Cabbage Bark  I oiled a small piece and


----------



## Youne (Oct 7, 2013)

Why do you use dowels to glue the body ? Use alcohol to degrease the joint, let it dry and glue it 
Do you will use the "bullet" to do the point of the superior horn ?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 7, 2013)

Youne said:


> Why do you use dowels to glue the body ? Use alcohol to degrease the joint, let it dry and glue it
> Do you will use the "bullet" to do the point of the superior horn ?


He used dowels to prevent the wood from drifting I believe.


----------



## pondman (Oct 7, 2013)

UnderTheSign said:


> He used dowels to prevent the wood from drifting I believe.



You believe correct and I know about white spirit and oily wood but I just fancied a bit of doweling for some quaint reason .
Nothing beats sliding a nice piece of wood into a nice tight hole


----------



## pondman (Oct 9, 2013)

1 or 2 pickups  ?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm always a fan of 2 pickups but that's just me. Single pickup guitars look so empty to me.


----------



## muffinbutton (Oct 9, 2013)

I vote two pickups.


----------



## Suitable (Oct 9, 2013)

2


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Oct 9, 2013)

Two pups. or hey, even do three...


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 9, 2013)

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Two pups. or hey, even do three...



I like the way you think.


----------



## pondman (Oct 10, 2013)

2 it is then 
1 pickup guitars do look a bit lonely .
I don't have enough space for three.


----------



## patata (Oct 10, 2013)

pondman said:


> 2 it is then


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Oct 10, 2013)

pondman said:


> 2 it is then
> 1 pickup guitars do look a bit lonely .
> I don't have enough space for three.



Agreed. Sometimes a single pickup guitar is done right and looks good, but usually they come off looking like little kid guitars, like the kind you see next to the power wheels at walmart.


----------



## pondman (Oct 10, 2013)

My truck is in for repair so I'm workshop-bound.












These aren't the actual saddles , I'm just using these for measuring the spacing.


----------



## Merge (Oct 10, 2013)

The level of skill that the builders on here is astounding. I'd love a fanned fret guitar, but I'm not skilled enough or brave enough to try, lol.


----------



## pondman (Oct 10, 2013)

Merge said:


> The level of skill that the builders on here is astounding. I'd love a fanned fret guitar, but I'm not skilled enough or brave enough to try, lol.


Totally agree . There is so much amazing stuff bursting out from this site , I'm just a novice and there is nothing stopping you from having a go with the help from everyone on here. 
I reckon this is the best place on the net for inspiration and build knowledge.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 10, 2013)

You build such awesome things. I'm jelly. 

Did you use some kind of jig to cut the fret slots? I'm at that point in my build and I'm wondering how other people do this.


----------



## Merge (Oct 10, 2013)

pondman said:


> Totally agree . There is so much amazing stuff bursting out from this site , I'm just a novice and there is nothing stopping you from having a go with the help from everyone on here.
> I reckon this is the best place on the net for inspiration and build knowledge.



I've thought about trying it, but I feel like it would just be a waste of wood, lol.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Oct 10, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> You build such awesome things. I'm jelly.
> 
> Did you use some kind of jig to cut the fret slots? I'm at that point in my build and I'm wondering how other people do this.



Fret position calculator at Stewart-MacDonald

This helps alot. Just punch in some numbers and you get your fret layout. Its what I've used in my builds. To go with fanned frets, just use two different length scales. Mark out the longer scale length down the bass side of the fretboard, then the shorter one down the treble side, and simply connect the dots. You'll get all the frets laid out in a fanned pattern. That's it in a nutshell, there's loads of info on the web to explain all the fine details.

It also makes a big difference to have a tool called a caliper, for measuring out very fine, precise lengths.


----------



## pondman (Oct 11, 2013)

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Fret position calculator at Stewart-MacDonald
> 
> This helps alot. Just punch in some numbers and you get your fret layout. Its what I've used in my builds. To go with fanned frets, just use two different length scales. Mark out the longer scale length down the bass side of the fretboard, then the shorter one down the treble side, and simply connect the dots. You'll get all the frets laid out in a fanned pattern. That's it in a nutshell, there's loads of info on the web to explain all the fine details.
> 
> It also makes a big difference to have a tool called a caliper, for measuring out very fine, precise lengths.



http://www.ekips.org/tools/guitar/fretfind2d/
This tool will calculate any kind of fret configuration and give you an actual size print-out to stick to your fret-board. Bullet proof.


----------



## pondman (Oct 11, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> You build such awesome things. I'm jelly.
> 
> Did you use some kind of jig to cut the fret slots? I'm at that point in my build and I'm wondering how other people do this.



I don't know if anyone else has tried this but the way I do it now is ...

Stick the print-out template to the fret-board.

Clamp the neck (with fret-board glued on) firmly.

Get a steel rule and a Stanley knife with a new sharp blade.

Place the steel rule on the template fret line and hold the knife blade so its touching the top of the black fret line on the template then line the bottom of the fret line in the same way .

Now put firm pressure on the rule and score the fret line with the knife keep scoring with pressure to give a nice groove and make sure you keep the knife up against the steel rule .If you do have a run off with the knife it will come out when you radius the f-board but that shouldn't happen if you keep the rule and knife tight.

When all the fret lines are scored use the steel rule in the same way but with your fret saw to cut the slots. If you have scored the lines deep enough with the knife the fret saw will be guided into the slots and cut a completely clean and accurate slot.

This works for me faultlessly every time , wish I'd thought of it ages ago 

Just one other tip . I cut the truss slot and glue and fret the board while the neck is still a straight plank. It makes everything easier .


----------



## Necromagnon (Oct 11, 2013)

pondman said:


> Another complete accident .


Mine look more like this:








This guitar looks like swinging. It will be another incredible built...


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Oct 11, 2013)

pondman said:


> Rain today so stuck at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Doodled on some MDF.



I like that terrifying basketball cactus just hanging out out there... Plotting evil cactus things. I've gotta say, I really like your work. I was unaware you started on this fanned build, and when I find out about it you've made massive amounts of progress. Looks really cool so far.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Oct 11, 2013)

pondman said:


> I don't know if anyone else has tried this but the way I do it now is ...
> 
> Stick the print-out template to the fret-board.
> 
> ...




Yep. I cut slots very similar to that except I just measured out the slots with a ruler then go back and score lines later. One difference though is that I use flat and square block of wood to guide the fret saw, to make sure the saw cuts exactly on the line, and also to make sure it cuts 90 degrees down into the fretboard and doesn't tilt to the sides.



pondman said:


> Just one other tip . I cut the truss slot and glue and fret the board while the neck is still a straight plank. It makes everything easier .



^This also helps out loads. I love to press the frets in while the neck is a flat plank, then do the back contour later.


----------



## Necromagnon (Oct 11, 2013)

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> Yep. I cut slots very similar to that except I just measured out the slots with a ruler then go back and score lines later. One difference though is that I use flat and square block of wood to guide the fret saw, to make sure the saw cuts exactly on the line, and also to make sure it cuts 90 degrees down into the fretboard and doesn't tilt to the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> ^This also helps out loads. I love to press the frets in while the neck is a flat plank, then do the back contour later.


+1 with everything in that post. 
Al, Don't you have problems with the teeth scraping against the rule? I did my 2 first fb with a similar technic and I had to raise a bit the wood guide to make sure the "body" of the blade saw slide against the guide, not the teeth.

And it reminds me that I was working on a improvement for the fret slot cutting jig we deveopped with french buddies for slotting fanned fret fb...


----------



## pondman (Oct 11, 2013)

Necromagnon said:


> +1 with everything in that post.
> Al, Don't you have problems with the teeth scraping against the rule? I did my 2 first fb with a similar technic and I had to raise a bit the wood guide to make sure the "body" of the blade saw slide against the guide, not the teeth.
> 
> And it reminds me that I was working on a improvement for the fret slot cutting jig we deveopped with french buddies for slotting fanned fret fb...



Not really , all I'm doing is cutting a notch on each side then removing the steel rule and then carefully pulling the saw free hand into the groove the stanley knife left . I've done this on the last 8 guitars and had no drama's .


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Oct 11, 2013)

pondman said:


> awesome words



Thanks! That's how I figured I was going to do it. Can't wait to see this build finished.


----------



## pondman (Oct 11, 2013)

Snake oil session


----------



## pondman (Oct 12, 2013)

Started to shape the neck this morning and the the belt snapped on my table sander ripping the skin of the back of my nicely healed hand 



But the neck is coming on nicely 



Frets leveled and polished.



And the dreaded demon smelling Buffalo horn to cut and shape


----------



## muffinbutton (Oct 12, 2013)

*Cuts hand* 
"Shit! I better take a picture!"


----------



## pondman (Oct 12, 2013)

Why not ? All part of the process.


----------



## Danukenator (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow, you've got some serious talent man!


----------



## pondman (Oct 13, 2013)

Been barrowing 18 ton of topsoil uphill in the rain today so I'm too knackered to do much tonight other than finish the bridge.
The fret board needs cleaning and oiling so I'll do that after a few gallons of beer




Thinking of not plating this bridge and just leaving it in its raw metal state .


----------



## XxJoshxX (Oct 13, 2013)

Im in love with the bridge and headstock


----------



## pondman (Oct 15, 2013)

Started finishing the neck.



It looks quite thick on that pic but its an illusion.


----------



## pondman (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## CD1221 (Oct 16, 2013)

Delicious.

Awesome bridge plate.


----------



## shikamaru (Oct 17, 2013)

oh man this is awesome ! Great job with the fret ends !


----------



## Necromagnon (Oct 18, 2013)

By those 3 days you haven't post, your hand should have healled, the guitar should be finished, and a new should be ready for finishing... You're slowing down, Al!


----------



## Youne (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice shine ! Did you use epoxy to fill the grain (or other grain filler) or did you just apply tru oil after sand it (600 grit ?)


----------



## pondman (Oct 19, 2013)

Youne said:


> Nice shine ! Did you use epoxy to fill the grain (or other grain filler) or did you just apply tru oil after sand it (600 grit ?)



I don't use filler , I like to see some grain . I go up to 1200 grit then Snake-Oil .
This one just keeps soaking it up but thats a good thing with Tulip-Wood as its not the hardest of hard-woods.
I also use my fingers to finish the later coats.


----------



## Youne (Oct 20, 2013)

pondman said:


> I don't use filler , I like to see some grain . I go up to 1200 grit then Snake-Oil .
> This one just keeps soaking it up but thats a good thing with Tulip-Wood as its not the hardest of hard-woods.
> I also use my fingers to finish the later coats.


I totally agree with you, natural touch on the neck, best feel ever 
How many coasts did you apply on the last neck picture?


----------



## pondman (Oct 20, 2013)

Youne said:


> I totally agree with you, natural touch on the neck, best feel ever
> How many coasts did you apply on the last neck picture?



I only have a few coats applied on that pic. I usually end up using around 20 to 30 very thin coats after the first thick ones .


----------



## Necromagnon (Oct 20, 2013)

Youne said:


> How many *coasts *did you apply on the last neck picture?


Depends on if it's the sea or the ocean...


----------



## Youne (Oct 20, 2013)

pondman said:


> I only have a few coats applied on that pic. I usually end up using around 20 to 30 very thin coats after the first thick ones .


Wow, pretty lots of coats for a very shine finish !


necromagnon said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Youne*
> 
> 
> ...


You don't miss nothing  
So I'm gonna buy 2 good hands and 'ill be back


----------



## Yimmj (Oct 20, 2013)

Gorgeous, finished build will probably become my desktop picture... jesus its beautiful,incredible work man! how did you learn to do this??


----------



## Jacobine (Oct 29, 2013)

pondman said:


>



Are the rulers for the scale following the angle of the neck edges or the midline? If that made any sense.


----------



## pondman (Oct 29, 2013)

Jacobine said:


> Are the rulers for the scale following the angle of the neck edges or the midline? If that made any sense.



Used for everything you mentioned right there .


----------



## pondman (Oct 29, 2013)

A supplier let me down on the tuners and I'm waitng to get the bridge plate back from clear powder-coat so it should be done soon.


----------



## pondman (Oct 29, 2013)

Yimmj said:


> Gorgeous, finished build will probably become my desktop picture... jesus its beautiful,incredible work man! how did you learn to do this??



Anyone can do this with determination . I think the worst way to approach a build fearing a failure before even starting.
I used old Indian hardwood pallets and all sorts of crap to build my first ones so I had nothing to lose but my spare time .


----------



## pondman (Nov 2, 2013)

Forgot to pick the bridge up on my way to work this morning  
Just about done with Snake-Oil so just the pups to veneer .


----------



## darren (Nov 2, 2013)

Neat! Almost looks like Blackmachine-meets-Teuffel.


----------



## pondman (Nov 2, 2013)

darren said:


> Neat! Almost looks like Blackmachine-meets-Teuffel.



I have to admit I had to Google Teuffel and wow ! Some real classy stuff on that site.
Thanks for the insight


----------



## skeels (Nov 2, 2013)

Just finished work and ba-zang!

Always inspired by your work Al!

Time to go work on another version of that same guitar I always make...


----------



## pondman (Nov 2, 2013)

skeels said:


> Just finished work and ba-zang!
> 
> Always inspired by your work Al!
> 
> Time to go work on another version of that same guitar I always make...



Well you were going to make a 10 string V  I'll make you the bridge 
What time is it over there ?


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 2, 2013)

pondman said:


> What time is it over there ?


It was like 4 oclock when he posted that.


----------



## skeels (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeah have to work this weekend. 

The 10 string flying W is on hold til I finish my bass. And that 8. And the floyd 7 whose routes I have to tweak. And four more I have started. 

And a couple more basses.


----------



## skeels (Nov 2, 2013)

Bass: 







New neck thru:






And when one of your guys pulls a no-show/no-call, this thorny walnut takes two days.
:O


----------



## pondman (Nov 3, 2013)

Some really nice stuff going on there  glad to see your back on form 
That tree is in a dodgy position  How much timber have you got stashed from felling ?


----------



## skeels (Nov 3, 2013)

Yeah this tree is a pain. Right on the two houses and the trunk only inches away from the porch so none of the logs can swing. 

I have been stashing some bits here and there- took down some dead elms and think I can get some neck thru blanks and bodies from them. Love the "vertically stored" wood! 

Added too much to the nt guitar so I'm thinking of doing it in 30" scale!


----------



## pondman (Nov 28, 2013)

Finally got some time to level and dress the frets .







This would have been finished but the finish on the bridge failed when I tried setting it up - they only used a baked lacquer instead of clear p-coat so I'm just going to chrome it instead.


----------



## littlemurph7976 (Nov 28, 2013)

That's a stunning fretboard.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Nov 29, 2013)

That's a stunning everything.


----------



## pondman (Dec 12, 2013)

Just about done but I'm going to re-shape the neck just a fraction and it needs setting up .
The pictures are absolutely shite so i'll have to delete these and take some more this weekend and I forgot to wipe my grubby finger-marks off the body


----------



## pondman (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## pondman (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 12, 2013)

INCREDIBLE! This thing looks amazing!!!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Dec 12, 2013)

Unique and classy!


----------



## Necromagnon (Dec 13, 2013)

That beast is awesome. And I like the "dancing" body.


----------



## patata (Dec 13, 2013)

I would love to see a metal barebone version of this.


----------



## skeels (Dec 13, 2013)

Love the subtle touches!


----------



## schwiz (Dec 13, 2013)

I would do dirty things to have a left handed version of that guitar. WOW.

As far as reshaping part of the neck... what exactly are you reshaping? How does the heel feel when you're on the upper registers of the guitar?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 14, 2013)

Please start commercially building someday. Your guitars look amazing!

Can you reveal any secrets about the pickup covers?


----------



## pondman (Dec 14, 2013)

schwiz said:


> I would do dirty things to have a left handed version of that guitar. WOW.
> 
> As far as reshaping part of the neck... what exactly are you reshaping? How does the heel feel when you're on the upper registers of the guitar?


I was going to shave just a small amount off the back of the neck but changed my mind . Its fine on the uppers - My playing standard has fallen tragically over the last 3 years due to hand and arm injuries through my job so I prefer a bit more meat on the neck.


drawnacrol said:


> Please start commercially building someday. Your guitars look amazing!
> 
> Can you reveal any secrets about the pickup covers?


I'm a long way off the standard of commercial building if I ever decide to do that.
The covers are just made from celluloid sheet that most of the Chinese sellers list on ebay.


----------



## craigny (Dec 15, 2013)

You know how a lot of people will say " don't quit your day job"? Well I'm telling you. 
QUIT YOUR DAY JOB , and build more guitars. LOL!!


----------



## thatguyupthere (Dec 17, 2013)

What is that purple wood?


----------



## pondman (Dec 19, 2013)

craigny said:


> You know how a lot of people will say " don't quit your day job"? Well I'm telling you.
> QUIT YOUR DAY JOB , and build more guitars. LOL!!


 I love my day job and I could be wrong but I don't see a lot of money to be earned in guitar building.



thatguyupthere said:


> What is that purple wood?


If your talking about the back of the neck - its Purplr Heart.


----------



## skeels (Dec 19, 2013)

pondman said:


> I love my day job and I could be wrong but I don't see a lot of money to be earned in guitar building..



If I lived there I would volunteer to work your landscraping business for you in exchange for not working and we could just sit around and drink beer all day and build guitars.


----------



## pondman (Dec 19, 2013)

skeels said:


> If I lived there I would volunteer to work your landscraping business for you in exchange for not working and we could just sit around and drink beer all day and build guitars.



Sounds like heaven . I never drink in daylight hours though , I'm a bit odd like that .


----------

